# Ford Fiesta ST II- Gleammachine. (Poor dealer prep)



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I was contacted after the customer saw some pictures on Facebook, of this Molten Orange ST that I recently prepared.



After viewing the car it was evident that the car had received poor cleaning and preparation, prior to handover. Some areas had been poorly machine polished and deep scratches inflicted.







Lack of clarity.



So over the course of 3 days to complete, the vehicle was washed, de-contaminated and prepared ready for rectifcation.
The majority of defects were removed using medium grade polishes and foam pads, some areas requiring a little more cut. (after pictures below prior to refinement)

*Before.*



*After.*



















Paintwork then refined, pre-cleansed using PolishAngel Esclate via DA, and sealed using 2 layers of PolishAngel Master Sealant.



*Alloys sealed with FK1000 Hi Temp.
*Glass sealed using Carlack glass repellant.
*Plastic trim treated with Wolf's Trim protectant.
*Tyres dressed using Gyeon Tire. (heated with hairdryer for added durability)
*Final wipedown with AD Elegance.

*Final Results.*















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

The Molten orange is insanely cool! makes my sea grey focus st look dull


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks superb! That dealer prep is appalling


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great turnaround


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

That looks fantastic!!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks stunning! How I do miss my mk 1 fiesta st


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking gd so want an st fiesta now lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunning car, i suppose dealerships get away with such sorry excuses for a prep, because most people dont see the swirls, or accept them as normal.

Whatever the case, you made the car appear as it should have done in the first place, perfect! Nice work bud :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Great finish. That colour is awesome!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent turnaround. Great work.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , what lighting are you using in your detailing cave ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

cleancar said:


> very nice , what lighting are you using in your detailing cave ?


Thanks, have different sources, but main lights are twin 8 ft 100w x 5 units, and 50w halogen downlighters x 10.


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't understand why people pay so much money for dealer protection when they 9 times out of 10 make it look worse. 

Fair play getting it back to gleaming


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning finish. :thumb: Great tidy studio.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on a nice car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to those that took time to comment, really appreciate your support.

Alas, this section isn't what it used to be, so future write-ups will be very sparce, but do please check out our Facebook link for daily updates. (Some exclusive UK first cars coming up soon).


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome turnaround!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant job!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Top work as always. Nice to see something different aswell in the studio . Great to see work that's over and above what the customer was expecting with experience clearly achieving a fantastic finish. :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love it nice work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

CHRIS1985 said:


> Awesome turnaround!





Bill58 said:


> Brilliant job!


Thanks guys.:thumb:



204driver said:


> Top work as always. Nice to see something different aswell in the studio . Great to see work that's over and above what the customer was expecting with experience clearly achieving a fantastic finish. :thumb:


Thanks Paul, always appreciate your comments and support.:thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great work,

See this the other week after he picked it up and looked immense.

Should see how filthy it is now though, even made me shed a tear haha


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Samh92 said:


> Great work,
> 
> See this the other week after he picked it up and looked immense.
> 
> Should see how filthy it is now though, even made me shed a tear haha


Yes we exchanged washing advice yesterday Sam, was informed it was filthy & caked.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great. 

At least being dirty you know he didn't take it down the auto car wash!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That little Montune badge makes me feel good!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

very nice


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love your work, but I would go for the blue st, best colour.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fantastic finish. Great work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Love your work, but I would go for the blue st, best colour.


Cheers Dude, Blue does seem to be the most popular.

Done a few since.


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

wish i waited for spirit blue (I'm to impatient  )


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Impressive work.

Wish you were closer to me, got mine coming end of April and no doubt the dealership will destroy the paint :lol:

Spirit Blue really does look good, especially in the sun when that flake pops.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice work. Looks excellent now. 

Nice use of products too, old skool waxes and products  you don't hear many professionals using the products you mentioned nowadays.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Fiesta is an excellent car, but IMO the ST is overpowered for the size of the car. 
That makes it potentially dangerous to drive unless you have exceptional skill.

A version with a smaller engine would be cheaper and more comfortable.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Very nice work. Looks excellent now.
> 
> Nice use of products too, old skool waxes and products  you don't hear many professionals using the products you mentioned nowadays.


Thanks, I've generally narrowed the products down over the last 12 years to the tried and tested, although with the new generation of coatings you have to move with the times, still like to mix it up with old and new though.



aiza55 said:


> The Fiesta is an excellent car, but IMO the ST is overpowered for the size of the car.
> That makes it potentially dangerous to drive unless you have exceptional skill.
> 
> A version with a smaller engine would be cheaper and more comfortable.


The engine is a 1.6 producing around 180 bhp, I'm pretty sure the chassis and components have been developed to handle the power. Your opinion about needing exceptional skill to drive it and avoid the potential dangers, is a little dramatic. Never has a customer remarked that they are a handleful to drive.

At £16,000 I wouldn't regard them as particularly expensive, they do a smaller engine with better comfort- http://www.ford.co.uk/ConfigureyourCar/Fiesta/Studio


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

aiza55 said:


> The Fiesta is an excellent car, but IMO the ST is overpowered for the size of the car.
> That makes it potentially dangerous to drive unless you have exceptional skill.
> 
> A version with a smaller engine would be cheaper and more comfortable.


They also do a manufacturer approved Mountune Upgrade, ups power to a max of 215bhp on overboost, Supposedly well worth it.

http://www.mountune.com/index.php/services/performance-upgrades/fiesta/fiesta-st-2013


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------

